

Nokia mocks iPhone 4 - ChRoss
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=10329

======
jason_tko
Glass houses, stones, etc.

Heres someone demonstrating the same problem on a Nokia E71 phone.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amPG52DVQuk&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amPG52DVQuk&feature=player_embedded)

------
siglesias
Poor Nokia took the bait. Now every story covering this will almost inevitably
include links to Nokia's own phones exhibiting this issue.

------
nijikunai
Usually when companies mock their competitors it shows how desperate they
really are. But then again, Apple also does this (They did mock Windows in one
of their ads).

~~~
siglesias
In more than one of them, that's for dang sure.

------
tyler
The actual blog post: [http://conversations.nokia.com/2010/06/28/how-do-you-
hold-yo...](http://conversations.nokia.com/2010/06/28/how-do-you-hold-your-
nokia)

------
richlittlehale
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/28/apple-weve-sold-
over-1-7-mi...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/28/apple-weve-sold-
over-1-7-million-iphone-4-devices-in-3-days/)

"most successful launch in Apple's history" ~ Steve Jobs

When was the last time anyone stood in line for 3 days for a Nokia product
launch?

~~~
ramchip
The iPhone 4 launch was popular. I agree.

But how is this related to reception problems and Nokia's tongue-in-cheek
post?

~~~
zach
Because given that context, it's hard to resist seeing this sort of thing as
sour grapes.

I'm not claiming it is, but that impression is hard to avoid even if they are
very gentle about poking fun indirectly as the case is here.

